# Meat Goats-When To Sell



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got a bunch of yearling kids that I need to get rid of. There is an auction yard near here that a lot of Hispanics buy from that we'll be bringing them too. I can't understand the people with accents so would prefer to do business through the auction. When is a good time to sell? I've heard around Easter time but how much before Easter is best? The goat sale is every Saturday-should I do a week before Easter? Two weeks?


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

We have commercial goats whose kids we sell for meat. In our experience people buy goats or goat meat year around but there are certain holidays where they traditionally--whether it be for cultural or religious celebration--buy for that occasion. We sell regularly to a a group of gentlemen that are not allowed to buy goats for meat from an auction. We sell all of our goats for meat on craig's list.Usually a goat that is around 60 lbs is the desired weight but most often they take anything over 20 lbs. Here is a link that might be helpful for you if you are focusing on ethnic holidays though. 
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/the-farmyard/meat-goats/goat-consumption-holidays/


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Anytime right now really is a good time. My local goat sell the kids are bring roughly 3 dollars a ld. 60 to 70 pounders is where you best money is at.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would sell March 7th lol I'm always watching things that go on sale price wise. It's a fun puzzle for me and this is what I've learned.....yes.there is going to be a higher demand for goat meat for Easter BUT that's no secret so there is going to be many breeders who sell for that time. Unless you can get in first to sell there's not much of a price difference and for me for sure not to make up for extra.feed that they will eat. Prices are.awesome right now and usually stay steady till May first. Now I say the 7th because there's always going to be the working man buyer who wants do to his own butchering for a bab or what not. People get paid the 1st or the 1st and 15th so sales after those days people have money


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know how accurate this is but I think January (not sure why), easter, and mothers day. I can't remember who told me that or where I read it, maybe imagining it.... If anyone else could confirm/deny lol.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

We sell cabritos and do best the week before Christmas and the week before Easter.


----------



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

You should check out the OSU Goat Boot Camp on Youtube. There are five or six sessions and last from 20 minutes up to an hour and they talk about marketing. Also have sessions on parasite control, breeding, housing and finance. Worth a look. David


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

In California, I think all year round it seems. I have plenty of people who want to buy meat goats from us for meat. Evidently not very many sell goats for meat. Just today, someone stopped by, saw our goats and wanted to buy some for meat.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

When selling a live animal from the farm, how do you charge? Is it per pound live weight and you have a scale? I have kids coming april-may and haven't done any marketing yet. There's a guy nearby that wants to trade his hay for my doelings as he wants to get back into meat goats. He buys kids from the auction and bottle babies from the dairy to raise up and sell. I kind of don't want to supply my competition with the quality goats I've worked hard for


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Not competition if a repeat customer


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The Hispanics buy year round at are sale but prices go up around thanksgiving Easter christmas and New Years


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

It also depend how many animals are brought each time the more there are the lower the price so the auction house doesn't have to buy any unsold animals


----------

